# suche Rocky Mountain Experience



## sp77 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo
bin nach der suche von Rocky Mountain Experience ,als kompletter mtb oder auch Rahmen!!!!


----------



## Gige (31. Juli 2011)

Würde ich verkaufen.
Vorbau und Lenker sind wieder die Alten.
Schaltkombi und Bremsen Shimano XTR 900.





Gruß
Enrique


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp77 (1. August 2011)

Hallo
was willst du für den Rocky haben???


----------

